

The Guide to Making WordPress Websites Load Faster - devstand
http://grandcode.com/make-wordpress-faster/

======
NewsReader42
Step 1. Uninstall Wordpress. Step 2. Install something faster, less bloated
and more secure. Step 3. Drink beer :)

